# The Devil would have all men like himself (Robert Traill)



## Reformed Covenanter (Feb 22, 2020)

There is nothing grates the devil more, than a sinner professing his hope in that glory he is fallen from. The devil is a desperate sinner, and he would fain drive all sinners into the same state with himself, and if it were not his cunning, that he knows the danger of awaking men. 

Robert Traill, _Stedfast Adherence to the Profession of Our Faith, Recommended in Several Sermons_ (1763) in _The Works of Robert Traill, A.M. Minister of the Gospel in London_ (4 vols, Edinburgh: J. Ogle, 1810), 3: 25.

Reactions: Like 1


----------

